# Gaming in Tight Spaces - MAX11L (featuring Gigbayte and Corsair)



## miahallen (Sep 25, 2010)

> Last month I brought you part one in this series entitled “Gaming in Tight Spaces – mini-ITX (featuring Gigabyte, Silverstone, and Prolimatech)”.  In that article, I talked a bit about the history of mini-ITX and my fascination with it.  If you didn’t get a chance to look it over yet, feel free to check it out as I’ll be referencing it a lot in this article.
> 
> My goal with the original was to simply build a gaming PC in which I would be using on a regular basis.  I did not intend to write an article about the build.  But after receiving support from Gigabyte and Prolimatech, the build spawned the article and an in depth look at what sort of performance I could extract from a tiny system on a relatively small budget.
> 
> Well….I got the bug, as many might say, and my curiosity drove me to push the system to the next level.  I decided to name this new revision “MAX11L”, which represents the maximum amount of performance I could stuff into 11 liters of volume.



Continue reading here!


----------



## TSX420J (Sep 25, 2010)

Holy S#*T!! That is incredible. Nice, its even water cooled. Good Job!


----------



## miahallen (Oct 2, 2010)

Finished sleeving the PSU yesterday...pretty happy with the results 
















Full build log here:
http://www.techreaction.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3804


----------



## miahallen (Oct 8, 2010)

*Here are the final pictures *

*"It's like a console...with the suck turned down and the awesome turned up" -tet5uo*


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 9, 2010)

Sick that is what I want my bedroom PC to look like.


----------



## MadClown (Oct 9, 2010)

no disc tray?  lol jk no need, that looks just awesome


----------



## miahallen (Oct 9, 2010)

MadClown said:


> no disc tray?



I know....what a piece of crap huh? :shadedshu

LOL....thanks guys


----------



## Splave (Oct 9, 2010)

awesome work boss man  how long did the sleeving take?


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 9, 2010)

That's an impressive little beast you have there


----------



## miahallen (Oct 9, 2010)

Splave said:


> awesome work boss man  how long did the sleeving take?



Thanks Allen 

About 6-7 hours 

Not sure if I'll ever do it again, but it does look pretty nice


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow thats cramped.


----------



## Loosenut (Oct 9, 2010)

Beautiful SFF build Miahallen. Nice job


----------



## miahallen (Oct 10, 2010)

If you like my build, vote for me 
http://www.evga.com/ModsRigs/detail.aspx?BuildID=15162


----------

